# icd9 poems syndrome



## mamacase1 (Jul 20, 2010)

Can someone tell me what icd9 code you would used for poems syndrome? I need a second opinion.


----------



## gost (Jul 20, 2010)

Look at plasma cell dyscrasia (273.9) or plasmacytic myeloma (203.0x).  If those don't fit you could maybe code the manifestations like polyneuropathy, organomegaly, etc?  Anybody else??


----------



## vj_tiwari (Jul 20, 2010)

Hey,

I think there is no specific code for this syndrome. I even find for Crow–***ase syndrome, Takatsuki disease, or PEP syndrome, but unable to find. I want to share some info. regarding that...

*POEMS syndrome *(also known as Crow–F syndrome, Takatsuki disease, or PEP syndrome) is a rare medical syndrome. It is defined as the *combination of a plasma-cell proliferative disorder* (typically myeloma), polyneuropathy, and effects on many other organ systems. It begins in middle age – the average age at onset is 50 – and affects up to twice as many men as women. If untreated it is progressive and often fatal, with only 60% of sufferers remaining alive five years after onset. However, the symptoms can improve if the blood disorder is successfully treated.

The name 'POEMS syndrome', now the most prevalent, was coined in 1980 by Bardwick et al. The name is an acronym deriving from some of the main features: *P*olyneuropathy (peripheral nerve damage), *O*rganomegaly (abnormal enlargement of organs), *E*ndocrinopathy (damage to hormone-producing glands) or *E*dema, *M*-protein (an abnormal antibody) and *S*kin abnormalities (including hyperpigmentation and hypertrichosis). However, these features are neither an exhaustive list nor seen in all individuals with the condition.

So, I think, it's better to code the P O E M S metioned components in your report.

Hope this helps! 

VJ.


----------



## mamacase1 (Jul 21, 2010)

thanks you both for your help that does help alot


----------

